# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  ισιωτική μαλλιών με πρόβλημα

## ninolas

γεια σας παιδιά 
λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε
αυτή η ισιωτική είναι μιας φίλης μου και μου είπε να της ρίξω μια ματιά 
είδα ότι η μια δίοδος ήταν μαυρισμένη(εικόνα 2 κάτω) και έβαλα μια άλλη που είχα απλά για να δω άμα δουλεύει αλλά και πάλι δεν έκανε τίποτα
τι λέτε να φταίει? μαζί με την δίοδο να κάηκε και τίποτα άλλο ?
μήπως δεν τοποθέτησα σωστά την δίοδο ?
αναμένω τα φώτα σας  

Υ.Γ.
της είπα ότι δεν πιστεύω ότι αξίζει να φτιαχτεί αλλά αυτή μου είπε ότι της την έκανε δώρο η θεία της και έχει συναισθηματική αξία κλπ κλπ κλπ

----------


## chipakos-original

Πρώτον..Αυτό το εξάρτηα που έβγαλες ήταν σίγουρα δίοδος?? και αν ναι τι έγραφε επάνω της??και Δεύτερον να μετρήσεις την θερμαντική αντίσταση της ισιωτικής να σιγουρευτούμε ότι λειτουργεί.

----------


## ninolas

> Πρώτον..Αυτό το εξάρτηα που έβγαλες ήταν σίγουρα δίοδος?? και αν ναι τι έγραφε επάνω της??και Δεύτερον να μετρήσεις την θερμαντική αντίσταση της ισιωτικής να σιγουρευτούμε ότι λειτουργεί.


ναι με βάση αυτά που γράφει η πλακέτα δίοδος ήταν

δεν βλέπω να γράφει τίποτα
θερμαντική αντίσταση? μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τι είναι και πως την μετράμε  ?  :Confused1:

----------


## chipakos-original

Αν δεν γράφει τίποτα μπορεί να είναι Diac αφού πηγαίνει στην πύλη του Triac.Μην απορίπτεις έτσι απλά ένα εξάρτημα διότι δεν θα φτιαχτεί η συσκευή και δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή γράφει D2 επάνω αφορά δίοδο.Π.χ η δίοδος που έχεις σημαδέψει με βελάκι στο επάνω μέρος της πλακέτας είναι δίοδος ζένερ. Η μαυρισμένη σου έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες να είναι Diac παρά να είναι απλή δίοδος. Βασικά αν γεφυρώσεις το Α με το Κ πρέπει να ζεσταθεί το μπροστινό μέρος της ισιωτικής. Μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό??? Αλλά με προσοχή. Το γεφυρώνεις με ένα συρματάκι βάζεις την ισιωτική στην μπρίζα την αφήνεις μισό λεπτό το πολύ ένα λεπτό *ΟΧΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ* την βγάζεις από την πρίζα για να δούμε αν ζεστάθηκε η αντίσταση που έχει μέσα η ισιωτική και θα επανέλθουμε αργότερα στο θέμα της διόδου.

----------


## FILMAN

Έχεις σιγουρευτεί ότι φτάνει τροφοδοσία στην πλακέτα; Γιατί πολύ συχνά σε αυτά κόβεται το καλώδιο στο σημείο που μπαίνει στη συσκευή.

Τώρα στη θέση της D2 δεν νομίζω να υπήρχε diac για δύο λόγους:

α) Το diac δεν έχει πολικότητα (στην πλακέτα είναι σχεδιασμένη δίοδος - με πολικότητα)
β) Diac μπαίνει στις πύλες των SCR ή των Triac σε απλά κυκλώματα dimming με χρονισμό R-C ενώ εδώ βλέπω ολοκληρωμένο

Επίσης δεν πρέπει να είναι και ζένερ αφού είναι σημειωμένη ως D και όχι ως ZD όπως συμβαίνει με τη ZD1.

Λες ότι ήταν μαυρισμένη. Δεν είχες την περιέργεια να τη μετρήσεις με πολύμετρο; Αν δεν την έχεις πετάξει κάνε το έστω και τώρα.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Έχεις σιγουρευτεί ότι φτάνει τροφοδοσία στην πλακέτα; Γιατί πολύ συχνά σε αυτά κόβεται το καλώδιο στο σημείο που μπαίνει στη συσκευή.
> 
> Τώρα στη θέση της D2 δεν νομίζω να υπήρχε diac για δύο λόγους:
> 
> α) Το diac δεν έχει πολικότητα (στην πλακέτα είναι σχεδιασμένη δίοδος - με πολικότητα)
> β) Diac μπαίνει στις πύλες των SCR ή των Triac σε απλά κυκλώματα dimming με χρονισμό R-C ενώ εδώ βλέπω ολοκληρωμένο
> 
> Επίσης δεν πρέπει να είναι και ζένερ αφού είναι σημειωμένη ως D και όχι ως ZD όπως συμβαίνει με τη ZD1.
> 
> Λες ότι ήταν μαυρισμένη. Δεν είχες την περιέργεια να τη μετρήσεις με πολύμετρο; Αν δεν την έχεις πετάξει κάνε το έστω και τώρα.


Σωστή σκέψη και λογικά έτσι είναι . Βιάστηκα λίγο.

----------


## ninolas

Λοιπόν βραχυκύκλωσα το Α με το Κ για 5 δεύτερα και ανέβασε θερμοκρασία και η μία και η άλλη πλάκα της ισιωτικής
την δίοδο που έβγαλα την έχω 
λοιπόν όταν βάζω στο πολύμετρο στα 2000ohm μου δείχνει 630ohm
και όταν την συνδέσω ανάποδα και δείχνει ότι είναι μεγαλύτερη από  200Μohm(μέχρι τόσο πάει το πολύμετρο)

----------


## FILMAN

Ωραία, το καλώδιο δεν είναι κομμένο και η παλιά δίοδος που έβγαλες ήταν καλή. Μπορείς να την ξαναβάλεις πίσω (προσοχή στη φορά τοποθέτησης). Δώσε τροφοδοσία στη συσκευή _και με πολύ προσοχή_ μέτρα με το πολύμετρο στα άκρα της ZD1 να δεις τι τάση έχει.

----------


## ninolas

να η δίοδος που έβγαλα απλά επειδή την είδα μαύρη την έβγαλα χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη(μακακία μου) βέβαια τώρα που την πρόσεξα καλύτερα είδα ότι είναι κομπλέ απλά με το που είδα μαυρίλα είπα ότι είναι καμμένη αλλά το μαύρο αυτό είναι σχέδιο 

λοιπόν την ξανά κόλλησα 
και πήρα μετρήσεις από ζενέρ και δεν είχε τάση καθόλου και όταν ο διακόπτης της πλακέτας ήταν off και on

γιατρέ τι λες θα σωθεί ο ασθενής?  :Lol:

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό το μαύρο στη δίοδο είναι η λουρίδα που δείχνει την κάθοδο. Δεν είναι κάψιμο.

Τώρα κάνε το εξής.

Με τη συσκευή *αποσυνδεμένη από την πρίζα* μέτρα ωμικά στα άκρα της ZD1. Αν δείχνει 0Ω (βραχυκύκλωμα) ξεκόλλησέ τη και μέτρα τη εκτός κυκλώματος να δεις αν έχει βραχυκυκλώσει αυτή. Αν ναι, θέλει αλλαγή. Αν όχι, συνεχίζεις τους ελέγχους για να βρεις το εξάρτημα που βραχυκυκλώνει. Μπορεί να είναι π.χ. ο ηλκτρολυτικός που είναι πίσω από την πλακέτα και είναι κολλημένος στις δυο νησίδες που φαίνονται στις φωτο να βρίσκονται πάνω από το ολοκληρωμένο.

Αν δεις ότι μετρώντας πάνω στη ζένερ (όπως είναι στην πλακέτα) δεν έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα, μέτρα την R1. Πρέπει να δείχνει 33kΩ αλλά μπορεί να έχει ανοίξει (άπειρη αντίσταση).

Επίσης έλεγξε τη D1 για βραχυκύκλωμα.

----------

